# Anyone with a review on auto ordnance?



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Without trying to start an argument, it seems that the 1911's generally accepted to be the best are by Colt, Kimber, and Springfield Armory... I am wondering if anyone has any experience good or bad with the Auto-Ordnance brand 1911's more specifically the Thompson's. 

Any info is appreciated
~Coldfire


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Like these


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know only one guy that has one, and it works as good as anybody's. Seems to be a good running gun. I have never shot one.


----------

